
Christo’s Running Fence 40 Years Later: Photos, Stories and Memories - stevewilhelm
http://www.sonomamag.com/40-years-later-christos-running-fence-in-sonoma-marin/
======
my_first_acct
Beautiful photos of an amazing piece of art.

And the article's discussion of land use planning in the 1970's is relevant to
anyone who wonders why there is so much open space in the SF Bay area despite
the economic pressure to build more housing.

